# Harvesting Morpheus yeast for sours



## stuartf (1/10/16)

I was drinking a bottle of berliner weisse last night (the ich bin ein berliner ryesse) and saw it uses their morpheus mixed yeast strain. Ive been thinking of brewing a sour for summer so seems like a good idea to try and use this yeast. From what i could find it is a mix of 2 s.cerevisae strains and a lactic bacteria. Do i need to do anything different to try and harvest this or would it be the same as harvesting any other bottle yeast? Also if i try to use it in a berliner weisse would i add this to the kettle to sour and also during fermenting?


----------



## MHB (1/10/16)

The Alvinne beers are pretty impressive, mate of mine imports them (IBC), I think the Sigma is my favourite, full of sour cherry and plumb notes...
I don't know about adding it to the kettle, In the ferment would be good. If I wanted to keep it growing I think I would get a big jar (a couple of litres at least) add some Oak batons or dominos, add a starter cultured up from the bottle, then feed it regularly with a bit of wort.
It will drift over time - one guy I know has several sour bottles that get dregs from all sorts dumped in at random, they are all changing in different ways - taking on a life/personality of their own.
Mark


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (1/10/16)

MHB said:


> full of sour cherry and plumb notes...


The plumb notes are _Basso Profundo._


----------



## stuartf (1/10/16)

The beer was in the august 6 pack from ibc and really enjoyed it. Wasnt sure if the lacto would need something else in the wort to feed on, i'd read they dont compete well with yeasts or other bugs?


----------



## Killer Brew (1/10/16)




----------



## MHB (1/10/16)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> The plumb notes are _Basso Profundo._


The only register I can carry a tune in, can manage a fair rendition of Old Man River.
M


----------

